# Leeds well walk



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is anyone here doing the leeds well walk 7/7?

I was wondering if anyone was if you would like a mini meet up?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2013)

Get your name down for it !  Ive done the Humber bridge twice in a month, 1 by myself & enjoyed it so i took my family down (is a fair way from Newcastle)   Good for you for looking into it


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Get your name down for it !  Ive done the Humber bridge twice in a month, 1 by myself & enjoyed it so i took my family down (is a fair way from Newcastle)   Good for you for looking into it



I'm doing it & have raised ?405 so far

Just thought it might be nice if anyone else was doing it to meet up?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done   I am doing something in june & it will test me.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Well done   I am doing something in june & it will test me.



Ooohhh what you doing?

I stupidly said for my 30th, ill do a run for DUK


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I'm doing it & have raised ?405 so far
> 
> Just thought it might be nice if anyone else was doing it to meet up?



Well done Laura  If I still lived in Brighouse I would join you, but I live at the wrong end of the country these days


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Well done Laura  If I still lived in Brighouse I would join you, but I live at the wrong end of the country these days



Tut northerner! Leaving the beautiful sights of leeds


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Tut northerner! Leaving the beautiful sights of leeds



Less snow down here! (usually!)  I actually left Brighouse in 1977 and lived in Sheffield for 20 years, then moved South for work


----------

